#   >  &  > []       .

## sofosal

,

      .

         230 .
    ;

DSCI0522.jpg

----------


## ezizu

,  ,       (       )       ,    RIAA: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization 

            internet (      hlektronika.gr),  .. :

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/down...p?do=cat&id=20

https://www.google.gr/search?q=phono...iagram&imgrc=_

https://www.google.gr/search?q=riaa+...JCA8Q_AUIBigB#

http://www.smartkit.gr/index.php/dyn...er-riaa-m.html

http://papatheou.gr/stereofonikos-pr...is-pikap-k-303

... 

     .......        :

https://www.google.gr/webhp?sourceid...BA%CE%B1%CF%80


http://www.odes.gr/shop/hi-fi/pickup...ono-stage.html

----------


## sofosal

!!
  ebay  ,            
  ;;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NE5534-DC-Bu...sAAOSw14xWQwrl

 :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Hifi-Ster...8AAOSwxp9W4STQ

       ,    ...

----------


## FILMAN

RIAA    .

     ;   datasheets  LM833  LME49720.

----------


## sofosal

> RIAA    .
> 
>      ;   datasheets  LM833  LME49720.


  LM 358P,       .
         5-32 volt.

  RIAA         ""  , ;;
  .     LM  audio preamplifier,        RIAA.
 ;;

----------


## nyannaco

> RIAA         ""  , ;;


 ,   .             ,        .         ,  "   "  ,             .     RIAA,       .       RIAA  net.
  ,     - ,           ,      ,    .



> .     LM  audio preamplifier,        RIAA.
>  ;;


 ,            RIAA preamplifier.       ,      LM358P -       , . ,          -        ,  ,            .                  .

----------

ezizu (09-04-16)

----------

